# NF Musicians



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I made a list of NF musicians I’ve typed . Feel free to add to it.  Also, please no arguing in this thread. Discussion is fine but ultimately who is what type cannot practically be confirmed and is therefore only a matter of opinion. Please keep this in mind and enjoy! 


Kelly Clarkson- ENFP






Colbie Caillat- INFP






Rob Thomas- INFP






Spencer Krug of Wolf Parade- INFJ






Ed Sheeran- ENFJ


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh and btw this thread is meant to be free of judgement (aside from judging the types of the musicians) and if nothing else can be a place to share "NF" music.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Kid cudi - INFP






Tyler the Creator - ENFP






Kendrick Lamar - ENFP







Kanye West - ENFP






Drake - ENFJ?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I know like one of these musicians, but I think the typing is probably pretty solid. (That one being Rob Thomas)


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Fiona Apple: INFP 
Bjork: INFP 
Kate Bush: INFJ 
Emilie Autumn: INFP 
Freddie Mercury: INFP
Marilyn Manson: INFJ 
Kurt Cobain: INFP 
Tuomas Holopainen: INFP 

Most of the music I listen to happen to be made by either an INFP or INFJ. I wonder why.....


----------



## cascadiarocks (Jul 7, 2012)

Amy Lee - INFJ
Regina Spektor - INFP or ENFP
Eddie Vedder - INFJ
Chris Cornell - INTJ


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

^
Oh yeah, I forgot Amy Lee. INFJ I agree.


----------



## cascadiarocks (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah i usually like music by infjs too. The personalities I get along with make music I can get hahah!
Like I forgot to mention Lead singer of the Fray is INFJ too... the bassist from... i think muse.. is ENFJ.

oh and JACK WHITE! ENFP booyah


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

I think Alex Turner from Arctic Monkeys might be infX


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

*jack white legend enfp*

YouTube


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Tori Amos- INFJ




Kate Bush- INFJ




Leonard Cohen-INFJ




Regine and maybe Win, Arcade Fire- INFJ




Bono, U2- ENFJ


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Florence Welch- ENFP




Wayne Coyne, Flaming Lips-ENFP




Robert Smith, The Cure- INFP




Elliot Smith- INFP


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## AdrianVanNyiha (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Daughtry.


----------



## Major (Dec 29, 2012)

Myself!

(Okay, okay, known musicians... You'll see )


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Colbie Caillat is an ISFP I believe. Ellie Goulding is definitely NF type.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Gwen Stefani ENFP
Chris Martin of Coldplay ENFP


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Aimee Mann: INFJ
Her new album, _Charmer,_ is pretty much an INFJ manifesto. Pretty good stuff.

Charmer





Invisible Ink


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

How do people confuse INFJ's for ISFP's? It hardly makes any sense to me. Amy Lee is an ISFP. :/ I don't see her as an Ni dom at all.


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

*I'm fairly certain about most of these, though we can never be precisely sure about all of the technical Enneagram business of tritypes and instinctual variants when typing celebrities.*

*Matthew Bellamy (Muse): INFP 5w6-1w9-4w5 sx/so *
Muse Studio Interview-The Resistance (BBC 2009) - YouTube 
*John Lennon (The Beatles): INFP 5w4-1w9-4w3 sx/so *
John Lennon Interview 1971 rare! - YouTube
*Björk: INFP 5w4-4w3-9w1 sx/so *
Björk - Interview on the Music Room (CNN) (2002) - YouTube
*Gary Numan: INFP 5w4-4w5-1w9 sx/sp *
GARY NUMAN. INTERVIEW ON BREAKFAST TV. 2/9/11. - YouTube 
gary numan interview 1979 - YouTube
*Kurt Cobain (Nirvana): INFP 5w4-4w5-9w1 sx/sp *
Kurt Cobain interview - YouTube
*John Denver: INFP 2w3-9w1-7w6 so/sx *
John Denver Time and Again Tribute 1997 1982 Interview - YouTube 
*Florence Welsh (Florence + the Machine): INFP 4w3-9w1-7w6 so/sx *
Florence Welch interview (2008) - YouTube
*Jim Morrison (The Doors): INFP 4w5-5w4-9w1 sx/sp *
Jim Morrison Interview "2" at London 1968 Footage - YouTube
*Jeff Buckley: INFP 4w5-5w4-9w1 sx/sp *
Interview in Paris With Jeff Buckley - YouTube 
*Chris Martin (Coldplay): INFP 9w1-4w3-5w4 so/sx* 
Coldplay - Interview Chris Martin 2 (Live2012) [VOSTFR] - YouTube 
(HD) Chris Martin in The Graham Norton Show - YouTube

*George Harrison (The Beatles): INFJ 1w9-4w5-5w4 sp/sx *
In George's own words - YouTube
*Thom Yorke (Radiohead): INFJ 5w4-4w3-1w9 so/sp *
Radiohead interview - 5/30/03 - YouTube 
Occupy London's Xmas Party with 3D and Thom Yorke - YouTube 
Radiohead's Thom Yorke Magically Appears at Climate Talks - YouTube
*Marilyn Manson: INFJ 4w5-1w9-5w6 so/sp *
Politically Incorrect with Bill Maher feat. Marilyn Manson (August 13, 1997) - YouTube 
Marylin Manson on the O'Reilly Factor - YouTube
Marilyn Manson Teaches a Class - YouTube
*Leonard Cohen: INFJ 4w5-1w9-5w4 sp/sx or sx/sp *
CBC Archives: Leonard Cohen Considers the Poetic Mind, 1966 - YouTube 
Leonard Cohen, interview 1997, Part 1 of 2 - YouTube 
*Morrissey (The Smiths): INFJ 4w3-7w8-1w9 sp/sx or sp/so *
Morrissey interview Jonathan Ross 2004 - part 1 - YouTube 

*Jack White (The White Stripes): ENFP 6w7-4w5-9w8 sx/sp (possibly core 4)*
White Stripes, Jack White Toronto Film Fest interview - YouTube
*Regina Spektor: ENFP 4w3-9w1-7w6 so/sx *
Regina Spektor Interview (2012) - YouTube
*Wayne Coyne (The Flaming Lips): ENFP 7w6-9w1-4w3 so/sx *
Wayne Coyne: Creating Your Own Happiness (The Flaming Lips) - YouTube

*Bono (U2): ENFJ 7w6-2w3-1w2 sx/so *
Larry King interviews Bono Part 1 - YouTube 
BONO - INTERVIEW WITH BONO CENTRAL PARK ( NEW YORK TUMBLE )...ALE - YouTube
*Anthony Kiedis (Red Hot Chili Peppers): ENFJ 7w6-9w8-4w3 sx/so*
Red Hot Chili Peppers, Anthony Kiedis Interview (2002) | Aol Music Throwback Interview - YouTube 
Anthony Kiedis interview - YouTube

*Less sure of:*
*Freddie Mercury (Queen): ENFP 7w6-4w3-1w2 sx/so, or INFP 4w3-7w6-1w2 sx/so (Shy ENFP or INFP with ENFP stage persona) *
Freddie Mercury - The Official 65th Birthday Video - YouTube
Freddie Mercury's friend David Wigg reveals the flamboyant star's vulnerable side and the loneliness that haunted him | Mail Online
http://www.mercury-and-queen.com/peopleaboutfreddie.htm


----------



## DreamGirl (Aug 28, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> Colbie Caillat is an ISFP I believe. Ellie Goulding is definitely NF type.


I totally agree with you on the Colbie Caillat thing, but Ellie Goulding, I think is more likely an SP. Possibly ISFP?


----------



## DreamGirl (Aug 28, 2012)

scorpion said:


> I made a list of NF musicians I’ve typed . Feel free to add to it.  Also, please no arguing in this thread. Discussion is fine but ultimately who is what type cannot practically be confirmed and is therefore only a matter of opinion. Please keep this in mind and enjoy!
> 
> 
> Kelly Clarkson- ENFP
> ...


Wow! I never thought of Kelly Clarkson as an ENFP before. I always thought of her as an ESFP, but ENFP seems to fit her too. I think she's one of my new heroines now. :kitteh:
I think Ed Sheeran's more of an ISFP though. He's got that 'I'M BEING MYSELF' vibe that people get from Fi users and he rolls with things more smoothly than an INFP would.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

DreamGirl said:


> I totally agree with you on the Colbie Caillat thing, but Ellie Goulding, I think is more likely an SP. Possibly ISFP?


To me, her songs are purely Ni-Se - very INFJ-ish, but I am agree with you about Ed Sheeran.


----------



## DreamGirl (Aug 28, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> To me, her songs are purely Ni-Se - very INFJ-ish, but I am agree with you about Ed Sheeran.


Well, I hope she's an NF, 'cause I'd feel happy if we could have them dominate the media as weird as that may sound, but I guess we can't know for sure. *shrugs*


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my very best friends is an INFP. He's been making music for years. You can listen to some if you want. He plays guitar as well, but so far hasn't put any of that up, except when he collaborated with me. 

His electronic music is good music to "think" to.

https://soundcloud.com/sidereadeos


If you do happen to listen, please feel free to leave some feedback, I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

deadmau5 (aka Joel Zimmerman) - ENFP





Miyavi - ENFP


----------



## overanalyzed (Jan 2, 2016)

Know this topic is pretty old, but I wanted to start the conversation again, since I want to get to know more NF musicians. 

About Ed Sheeran: I actually think he is ENFJ and a type 4 enneagram. He's very individualistic, but he is also very focussed on people. When he made a video for thinking out loud he was talking about how conscious he was about the decisions he was making in regards to that video and what other people were expecting of him and that he wanted to surprise them. I don't think a Fi user would do this, they would use the opportunity to express themselves or do something close to their hearts. He trained 5 hours every day for this for several weeks. He also states (over and over again) how important it is to be kind to people, to treat others nicely and to never place yourself above anyone else. He believes being a nice person is one of the most important things about being a musician. Music is his outlet yes, and he talks about being himself and not getting too caught up in the whole fame thing, but that is why I think he's a 4. He also says these kinds of things, but if you watch his actions, they are more people oriented. Also; he's very awkward. I don't find him a smooth talker at all? He's just very likable. He has these sparks of insight and you see him thinking a lot and looking away throughout interviews. I think this is Ni and Ti. Constantly looking at the future, at his goals, planning things out, analyzing situations and behavior of others artists. ISFP's are more concerned about their message, this moment, the things they wanna tell the world and their feelings and perspective about it.




Found this interview very interesting. He talks about his desire to keep making albums that connect to people. Also he explains how he tells the crowd: "My job here is to entertain you, your job is to be entertained, we're all in this together". He says that all of his tattoos have meanings, he doesn't have them because he wants to express himself or make himself look different, but because of the fact that they hold meaning. 

I see Fe and Ni, I could even see him being and INFJ because he reminds me so much of my INFJ ex boyfriend. When you talk to him you don't think that he has this depth, but when you're close to him this whole amazing world opens with all of these ideas, questions and connections. And I just feel like Ed is good with people, but something inside of me says that he's actually an introvert.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Shirley Manson from Garbage (???)

Their lyrics sound somewhat NF-ish, maybe.
I think she's probably xNFP.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

I know James Mercer is an NF, but I can't tell his type. Probably my favorite lyricist.







Mercy's eyes are blue
When she places them in front of you
Nothing holds a roman candle to
The solemn warmth you feel inside


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

overanalyzed said:


> Know this topic is pretty old, but I wanted to start the conversation again, since I want to get to know more NF musicians.
> 
> About Ed Sheeran: I actually think he is ENFJ and a type 4 enneagram. He's very individualistic, but he is also very focussed on people. When he made a video for thinking out loud he was talking about how conscious he was about the decisions he was making in regards to that video and what other people were expecting of him and that he wanted to surprise them. *I don't think a Fi user would do this, they would use the opportunity to express themselves or do something close to their hearts.*


Right, and that's what he says about his music at 3:17 in the video you posted: "I've only written songs from the heart. I don't really see the point of making music if it isn't an expression of self or a form of therapy...it's never been about the audience or pleasing people or trying to fit in. It's just been about myself and my love of music."

I'm not sure if his Fe-dom friend Taylor Swift would have a similar outlook. She's very into pleasing her fans and supporting them. 



overanalyzed said:


> He trained 5 hours every day for this for several weeks. He also states (over and over again) how important it is to be kind to people, to treat others nicely and to never place yourself above anyone else. He believes being a nice person is one of the most important things about being a musician. Music is his outlet yes, and he talks about being himself and not getting too caught up in the whole fame thing, but that is why I think he's a 4. He also says these kinds of things, but if you watch his actions, they are more people oriented. Also; he's very awkward. I don't find him a smooth talker at all? He's just very likable. He has these sparks of insight and you see him thinking a lot and looking away throughout interviews. I think this is Ni and Ti. Constantly looking at the future, at his goals, planning things out, analyzing situations and behavior of others artists. ISFP's are more concerned about their message, this moment, the things they wanna tell the world and their feelings and perspective about it.


Yeah, I don't think he's an ISFP, but I don't see much Ni or Ti either. If being a nice person and kind to others is one of his values, then it can also be Fi. If it's something they're really passionate about, any type will put in the hard work. I think he's either a 4 or 9.



overanalyzed said:


> Found this interview very interesting. He talks about his desire to keep making albums that connect to people. Also he explains how he tells the crowd: "My job here is to entertain you, your job is to be entertained, we're all in this together". He says that all of his tattoos have meanings, he doesn't have them because he wants to express himself or make himself look different, but because of the fact that they hold meaning.


Your quote might be Fe. I can't see why an INFP wouldn't have tattoos for its meaning, especially a very personal meaning, which it seems like it is to him. Can you point me to those spots you mention in the interview?


----------



## overanalyzed (Jan 2, 2016)

@mistakenforstranger

I don't think Fe is about pleasing people necessarily, I think it's more about engaging people into activities and being focused on other people. I also mainly write music for myself, but it's this combination that is important. Fi dominant singer songwriters often say that they just don't care what other people think and that it's only about them and their message to the world. And Ed says this, but his actions show differently. You could be right about it being one of his values though. An INFP could have tattoos for their meaning yes, but INFP's are not striving for the succes he is going for, I think. In a lot of interviews he talks about his future plans, how he is always looking ahead, analyzing other people's behavior. I've also considered him to be an INFP to be honest, the thing that puts me off is just how involved he is with other people. I don't get a lot of rational talk from him so thinking has to be his last function, he is not interested in it at all. Never wanted to go to university, intellectual things do not interest him in the slightest. It's all about feelings, people, goals and music. The video is half an hour long haha, I don't exactly recall at which moments he said certain things. However, what do you think? And why?


----------



## overanalyzed (Jan 2, 2016)

@Mistakenforastranger

Do you think Taylor Swift is Fe-dom? She is cold man.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

overanalyzed said:


> @_Mist_akenforastranger
> 
> Do you think Taylor Swift is Fe-dom? She is cold man.


You don't find her warm? I think she's an ENFJ. However, being warm isn't really why I think she's Fe. It's how she reaches out to her fans, almost like a parent, to help them in their personal lives. And she's very concerned about setting a "good" example for them, because she knows the amount of influence she has. I'll look into Ed a little later.


----------



## overanalyzed (Jan 2, 2016)

@Mistakenforastranger

But if you look at other ENFJ's they are emotional and caring, genuine also. I thought about her as an ESTP with well developed Fe. However she makes a lot of time for her fans (all of the present wrapping and writing letters) and cares about feminism and all of that. Even though ESTP's could also do that. I don't know, she seems to be more of a thinking person than a feeler, and I don't think she's an N.


----------

